# Temporary fence for kids



## Virginia (Jun 19, 2009)

What's the best temporary fence for two 10 week old dwarf nigerians?  I don't want to use electric because I have 3 small children that will be around the fence.  Goat panels?  Any other creative ideas?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 19, 2009)

yes goat panels will be the best temp fence.


----------



## Virginia (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 19, 2009)

Could you use any kind of fence panels as long as they don't have to big of holes for the kids to squeeze out?


----------



## Virginia (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks!
I was actually wondering that.  Goat panels are $48 each and cow panels are $19!


----------



## mully (Jun 19, 2009)

TS has some heavy welded wire panels, 20 something $$. They are 
4 X 16' and can be bent into a circle to get them home. Good for other small animals


----------



## Rence (Jun 19, 2009)

I wouldn't use cattle panel. I'd spend the money on the goat panels because the kids can walk right though the cattle panel and you'll have to spend the same amount of money reinforcing it so that the kids can't get though.  JMOHO.

You'll only need four panels for a while. They're so tiny


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 21, 2009)

Virginia said:
			
		

> What's the best temporary fence for two 10 week old dwarf nigerians?  I don't want to use electric because I have 3 small children that will be around the fence.  Goat panels?  Any other creative ideas?


Welded wire was the first thing that came to my mind.  You could also use (maybe, not so experienced here) sheep/goat panels.  The safest approach was, is and will always be:  Solid wood.  If there are no holes, they can't get out.  

The best advice I can give you is to make sure that EVERY LITTLE HOLE is patched up BEFORE you let the little guys in.  Else you'll be double tasking, trying to fix the pen and keep them in it at the same time.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 21, 2009)

When I was a kid myself, many, many moons ago, we had "sheep" fencing....woven wire with maybe 6" openings.  Fine for the big goats, but the kids went right through.  So my father took a bamboo pole and cut it into pieces maybe 9" long and made a yoke for each kids neck...a collar with three pieces of bamboo wired into a triangle with the ends sticking out beyond the corners of the triangle.  They would poke their heads through the fence, but the bamboo collar would prevent them from getting through.  Once they were too big to fit through, the collar came off.


----------

